# [2009 NBA Playoffs 2nd Round Game 7] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[3-3]*


*STAPLES CENTER
Sunday, 5/17
3:30 PM ET
ABC*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *1. What has been the most surprising thing about this series?*
> 
> *Henry Abbott, ESPN TrueHoop:* This closely fought series has somehow had stretches when both teams played quite poorly -- and I'm not just talking about missed shots. The Lakers have been lackadaisical defenders at times, and the Rockets suffered a stretch where they could barely complete a pass without a turnover. It's hard to know what Game 7 will look like.
> 
> ...


ESPN Q&A


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Leave it all out on the floor. Just be smart and patient on both ends.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Never underestimate the heart of a champion.
Go Rockets.:10:*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The only thing I hope wouldn't happen is happening. Looks like I can go out and shot hoops myself now since this game is already over before we even start the second half.

Still an awesome series. Hats off to the Rockets. Awesome season despite today's performance.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

We played horrible today from Brooks, to Artest, to Scola, to Lowry, to Landry, etc, but can't be too mad. It was still a good year from the Rockets, and I don't think we realistically expected to beat the Lakers without Yao. Congrats to the team this year. Here's to next year and the health of Yao and Tmac. :cheers:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Yuck..... worst offensive performance of the season IMO. Everything went wrong on that end.

Defensively we were good. The tempo was in our favor, but we couldn't get rebounds. They scored 89pts, right in our territory. The meat was there for the taking.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Couldn't be more proud of this team. Yes the loss was disappointing but I can end this season with my head high.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*I'm very proud of the Rockets.*:champagne:


----------

